

How Satellites Can Monitor California’s Underground Water - onderkalaci
http://www.wired.com/2015/05/groundwater-insar/

======
clumsysmurf
Unfortunately,

"the House Committee on Science, Space, and Technology approved a budget
authorization for NASA that would see continued spending on Orion and the
Space Launch System but slash the agency's budget for Earth sciences. This
vote follows the committee's decision to cut the NSF's geoscience budget and
comes after a prominent attack on NASA's Earth sciences work during a Senate
hearing, all of which suggests a concerted campaign against the researchers
who, among other things, are telling us that climate change is a reality."

[http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/05/house-science-
committ...](http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/05/house-science-committee-
guts-nasa-earth-sciences-budget/)

------
html5web
I wish satellites could monitor Airplanes instead.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malaysia_Airlines_Flight_370](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malaysia_Airlines_Flight_370)

~~~
clumsysmurf
See Proba-V

[http://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Space_Engineering_Technolo...](http://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Space_Engineering_Technology/Proba_Missions/Proba-
V_maps_world_air_traffic_from_space)

